# Xtrail AC Blower Speeds



## AleXTrail (Jun 9, 2007)

I've found numerous references to other Nissan vehicle owners having their blowers only work on high speed and that the fix is a replacement of the blower resistor pack. So far, I haven't seen any Xtrail owners note this in the forum. Let me be the first. 

The fan only works in the "4" position on the switch. All other speeds are no blow. Other forum posts for other vehicles strongly suggested that the blower resistor pack was at fault, so I looked up the posts for fixing this. Straightforward replacement of a $30 -$50 part (someone said about 15 minutes on an Altima). I have the Xtrail service manual ($10 on ebay) and it shows relatively simple removal of the glove box and glove box cover and then a very sketchy sketch, kind of showing where the resistor pack is located. I bought the part from 401-Dixie Nissan (about $45). I was a bit ginger about removing the dash parts because it's all plastic these days and didn't want to break anything (did I mention I'm doing this outside at -5C, windy, and with the door open). So after about 20 minutes to get the dash open (already blown the time budget), I just could not find the part. I ran out of time and had to spend two days with the dash assembly distributed on the passenger floor. When I got back to it, I let my fingers do the walking and felt for the "two screws" that all the posts for other Nissans mentioned. Couldn't be sure, but I took a flier and undid two screws that I couldn't see and could barely get the torx driver into. Sure enough, the wire harness that was located behind the blower motor, right against the firewall, was attached to the part (that's where the screws were too). Easy from then on, except for re-installing the part in the slot which you can't see. It was only about 5 minutes to reassemble everything. 

I don't know what the dealer would have charged, but I think I'll consider giving them the business next time.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Our blower quit yesterday. It doesn't have distict 4 settings though (Auto) and it doesn't work, period. Made an appointment to take it in on Monday.
We're still under warranty - just. We'll see what they find.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

They found the problem: Heater resistor. Waiting for part now.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Arrived. Fixed. No charge (warranty).
P/N 277612Y000 in case anyone ever needs to know.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Rockford said:


> Arrived. Fixed. No charge (warranty).
> P/N 277612Y000 in case anyone ever needs to know.



Hi Guys,

Just be careful when ordering the A/C blower fan resistor as it is different between an xtrail that has the climate control system and the xtrail that only comes with the standard air-con with no climate control:

Ti (with climate control) Blower Fan Resister part number: 27761-2Y000 
ST (without climate control) Blower Fan Resister part number: 27150-8H300

The resistor for an xtrail which doesn't have climate control is $100.00AUD cheaper than the other.


----------



## Yowie (Apr 25, 2009)

*Faulty AC blower*

We have a 04 Xtrail and have noticed a slow degrade in fan speeds. First lost '1' then lost '2' so I decided to check it out. Thanks for the info in the prev threads. Very helpful although I may have miss read / misunderstood with the referances to glovebox removal etc as it is only necessary to unclip the lower pannel below the glove box where you can see the wires that plug into the blower and follow them off towards the right where at the back against the fire wall there is a brown flat plug with 4 wires. To remove the plug you need to unscrew 2 phillipshead screws (The back one is a bit hard to get to.. I didn't replace it). You can then pull down the resistor pack which looks like a credit card with tracks etched into it. It was easy to see which tracks were damaged/ burned out. With the use of a multimeter, a couple of pieces of wire and a soldering iron I was able to "bridge" the broken track and all is working again. I know it may not last long but it was a sunday so could not get a replacement and at least I know how easy it will be to replace next time. I was thinking of making my own resistor pack as genuine is about $AU80 from Nissan and 4 resistors would be less than $AU10 but it wouldn't mount in the same place (too fat). Don't know why they stopped using switch mounted resistors ??? 
Cheers, yowie


----------



## CanuckTrail (Apr 19, 2009)

Yowie said:


> We have a 04 Xtrail and have noticed a slow degrade in fan speeds. .... With the use of a multimeter, a couple of pieces of wire and a soldering iron I was able to "bridge" the broken track and all is working again. ....I was thinking of making my own resistor pack ...
> Cheers, yowie


Now this sounds like a good idea to me. We'd have to determine the proper resistance and heat dissipation required for the resistors and then just solder it together. Hmm...


----------



## Alex70 (Jan 12, 2009)

I did that Canuck. Took about 6 resistors (10 watt) in parallel for each fan setting as the motor draws about 16 amps. As it is, the block of wood I have the resistors sitting on is burnt and I get a nice open fire smell after about 10 minutes.

I would prefer to go for the genuine part at A$80 as mentioned by Yowie, but my dealer wants A$350!

I have just tried a PWM (pulse width modulator - suggested on another forum that I cannot remember now) which should give infinitely variable speeds but cannot get it to work.


----------



## afallen49 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yowie said:


> We have a 04 Xtrail and have noticed a slow degrade in fan speeds. First lost '1' then lost '2' so I decided to check it out. Thanks for the info in the prev threads. Very helpful although I may have miss read / misunderstood with the referances to glovebox removal etc as it is only necessary to unclip the lower pannel below the glove box where you can see the wires that plug into the blower and follow them off towards the right where at the back against the fire wall there is a brown flat plug with 4 wires. To remove the plug you need to unscrew 2 phillipshead screws (The back one is a bit hard to get to.. I didn't replace it). You can then pull down the resistor pack which looks like a credit card with tracks etched into it. It was easy to see which tracks were damaged/ burned out. With the use of a multimeter, a couple of pieces of wire and a soldering iron I was able to "bridge" the broken track and all is working again. I know it may not last long but it was a sunday so could not get a replacement and at least I know how easy it will be to replace next time. I was thinking of making my own resistor pack as genuine is about $AU80 from Nissan and 4 resistors would be less than $AU10 but it wouldn't mount in the same place (too fat). Don't know why they stopped using switch mounted resistors ???
> Cheers, yowie


Hello Yowie

Thanks for the advice. I took out the resistor (easy) and bridged the gap with a short length of wire to complete the circuit. It will do until the new one arrives. It will cost $75aud. These things always seem to happen just before Christmas when you are about to go on a trip. I will install the new one myself thanks to your help.

Regards
Tony


----------



## afallen49 (Dec 26, 2010)

You were quoted for the climate control unit. The manual resistor unit only costs about $75. Otherwise your dealer is either incompetent or a rip off merchant.


----------



## bdjamesq (Aug 14, 2012)

Can i ask where you are ordering your parts from? So far I have drawn a blank in NZ and UK? I have an Xtrail 2004 ST.

Thanks

Brian


----------

